# How much data does Lyft use on an iPhone?



## R.Dub (Jul 17, 2018)

I am considering re-activating my old iPhone 6 to use exclusively for the Lyft Driver app. Anyone who uses an iPhone exclusively for Lyft, can you chime in with your average monthly data usage? I'm probably going to use one of those no-contract pay-as-you-go plans from T-Mobile, but I'm trying to figure out how much data I'm going to need. The cheapest plan is $20/month for unlimited talk, unlimited text, and 3GB of data. Would 3GB be enough for Lyft, or am I likely to go over?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If all your running is the Lyft app on the iPhone 6, you should be okay with 3gb of data.
On a side note, the processing speed on the iPhone 6 is slow and will cause glitches and freezes if you run multiple apps in the background.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I have an iPhone 6+ and greatly improved my processor speed by swapping out the old battery. iOS detects the older battery and slows the processor to accomodate slow battery discharge. Since I did the swap, no more freezing or lagging at all. 

I bought a $23 battery and swap kit from Amazon and did it myself.


----------



## R.Dub (Jul 17, 2018)

The battery in my iPhone 6 was replaced by Apple earlier this year. Then I upgraded to an iPhone X. I’m trying to drive Uber and Lyft at the same time, but switching between the two apps on one phone is a PITA. I figured running the two apps on two separate phones would be easier. I tried running Lyft on the i6 tethered to my iX’s hotspot the past couple days. It worked fine until I had a Lyft no-show and was required to call the customer before I could cancel. Unfortunately, I could not make a call to the customer because my i6 doesn’t have cellular and it’s not allowed to place calls via WiFi over the hotspot. Sooo... if I want to use the i6 for Lyft, I should probably activate cell service.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

iOS 12 will significantly increase speeds on old iPhones


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

R.Dub said:


> The battery in my iPhone 6 was replaced by Apple earlier this year. Then I upgraded to an iPhone X. I'm trying to drive Uber and Lyft at the same time, but switching between the two apps on one phone is a PITA. I figured running the two apps on two separate phones would be easier. I tried running Lyft on the i6 tethered to my iX's hotspot the past couple days. It worked fine until I had a Lyft no-show and was required to call the customer before I could cancel. Unfortunately, I could not make a call to the customer because my i6 doesn't have cellular and it's not allowed to place calls via WiFi over the hotspot. Sooo... if I want to use the i6 for Lyft, I should probably activate cell service.


Easier to just run both apps on your X. It's really not that big a PITA.


----------



## R.Dub (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Easier to just run both apps on your X. It's really not that big a PITA.


Yeah, I tried running both on my X last night. Wasn't too bad actually. Think I'll just stick with that. Only issue I had was the first ride request I got last night (Uber), I tapped "Accept" and the app immediately froze and crashed. When I opened it back up, there was no ride, and my Acceptance Rate had been dropped from 100% to 91%. I emailed Uber Support with, WTF? Why are you dinging my Acceptance Rate when your stupid app crashed? All I got was a canned copy/paste response about how my Acceptance Rate will reset in a week!


----------

